# Correct fluid for Fiat 780 brakes?



## cvntractorman (Jul 3, 2012)

Can anyone confirm the correct fluid to use in a Fiat 780 brake reservoir. I know some tractors use mineral oil instead of brake fluid and I don't want to wreck the seals.

Cheers


----------



## Dualpower (Apr 9, 2013)

Its mineral oil. Mine has mineral oil for past 20 years and never leaked one drop. Some 90series use LHM as far as i know


----------

